# what about our dash?



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

I haven't quite gotten to the point with my car yet that it needs a good cleaning and shining inside but when i do- what do you guys sugest i do with the dash? mine doesn't look like it had had armor-all on it or anything at all just dusted, should i continue to just dust it or should i condition it with some kind of product?
Please post thoughts and ideas-
thanks-


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*dash treatment*

I made the mistake of using regular Armor-All right after I got my 04, and the glare off the dash made it hard to see due to the reflection in some conditions. Every since then I just dusted the dash. I recently purchased the Armor All low shine protectant, which I have used on the dash and not had the earlier reflection problem.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Armor all looks nice for a while. But over all it collects far more dust. better just to get a swiffer duster of a moist rag.


----------



## olblugoat (Aug 20, 2006)

*Aerospace 303*

I use and swear by Aerospace 303. I used it exclusively on my SSR and now on my Goat. Not to shiny and lasts lots longer than Armor All do to the ingredients. I use it inside and out. You can find it at your local boating shop.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I use Stoner products. On my dash I will use different things.... Leather cleaner, also more shine less time for interior, and just an interior cleaner. The interior cleaner leaves the mat finish looking new. The more shine gives it a slight shine, but after a few days the shine wears off. 

I never use armor all.... I used it years ago on my 4 Runner only to have my dash crack bad, along with the tires. It was then I was advised NOT to use it because at that time, alcohol was an ingredient and it dried out the dash and tires causing cracking but I DO NOT KNOW NOW if they still use alcohol in it but I vowed never to use it again I don't care if it is given to me.*


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Try some meguiar's quick interior, sutff is awesome and does not leave greasy feel and smells freakin good too.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Once a week with a moist shammy. (spelled wrong, I know) Keeps the dust off with no shine. Who knows what a buncha crazy chemicals soaking into my rubber and plastic dash will do after a few years.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Just used a microfiber towel sprayed down with distilled water. Will pick up dust like a magnet and not leave any fibers behind.

The problem with using so-called "protectants" is that they evoporate fairly quickly. The vapors go into your interior -- and dry on your windows. You end up breathing that crap, too.

The best way to keep your car's interior great is prevention -- by keeping it out of the direct rays of the sun. Keep your car in the garage at home -- and keep it covered or in a garage during work if it's your daily driver.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Just used a microfiber towel sprayed down with distilled water. Will pick up dust like a magnet and not leave any fibers behind.
> 
> The problem with using so-called "protectants" is that they evoporate fairly quickly. The vapors go into your interior -- and dry on your windows. You end up breathing that crap, too.
> 
> The best way to keep your car's interior great is prevention -- by keeping it out of the direct rays of the sun. Keep your car in the garage at home -- and keep it covered or in a garage during work if it's your daily driver.


Sage and Sound advice


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmm...well I just used armor all on my dash today with some black magic leather cleaner on the seats and other leather. It looks very good but now I'm wondering if armor all is the best thing to do...the leather cleaner is top grade though...gotta protect the leather.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I never use armor all.... I used it years ago on my 4 Runner only to have my dash crack bad, along with the tires. It was then I was advised NOT to use it because at that time, alcohol was an ingredient and it dried out the dash and tires causing cracking but I DO NOT KNOW NOW if they still use alcohol in it but I vowed never to use it again I don't care if it is given to me.[/COLOR][/B][/QUOTE]:agree I have not used armor all in years it will crack dash,tires,and will yellow plastic.I knew a guy that used armor all on his boat interior and the seat cracked and the manufactor did a chemical test on the seat and found petroleum products along with alcohol therfor denied the claim.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

goatboy_2004GTO said:


> hmmm...well I just used armor all on my dash today with some black magic leather cleaner on the seats and other leather. It looks very good but now I'm wondering if armor all is the best thing to do...the leather cleaner is top grade though...gotta protect the leather.



*Check to see if there is alochol in the ingredients. I will never use that SH*t again. Even if they improved it and eliminated the side effects. The damage I have seen as result of it did it for me. If it STILL has alcohol in it, that's the last thing you want to put on leather. Heck, you may as well rub salt on the leather. 

There is just too many good products out there to use than to chance using Armor-ALL . At least for me anyway. *


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

K, you guys have me convinced...no more armor all. The black magic leather cleaner seems legit, but I'll go and buy me some other dash cleaner.

Thanks for the heads up judge!


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

good ole saddle soap on the leather guys,,, cheapest best way to go,,,


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

I use 303 protectant spray on the dash and vinyl, Lexol leather treatment on the seats.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I trust and use any product by Maguries. And on the leather, it's VERY important to protect the rear seat headrests that sit right under the back window. I have seen shrunken, de-stitched leather there on many goats.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> good ole saddle soap on the leather guys,,, cheapest best way to go,,,


Absolutely!:agree it does great and you already have it for your work boots! it keeps the material breathe'n and moist keeps it from cracking. believe it or not I use it in small moderation on the dash too.


----------

